# My puppy sometimes wont eat his breakfast.



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

My puppy who is about 8 months old eats 2 meals a day, sometimes he wont eat his breakfast unless if there is white rice in it and its heated up. He's happy, Healthy and a good dog. But if I feed him doggie bones he'll eat those without any problems. Is that enough for him in the morning to have like a handful of doggie bones? Do most dogs tend to skip a meal here and there? Can dogs live happy healthy lives with only 1 meal? Should I be worried?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

If the dog never did eat very well, and has seen the vet since the problem existed, you may be over feeding it. A vet check still won't hurt. Many dogs will wolf down more than is good for them and look for more. Others refuse to eat more than than they need. Evaluate the dog as illustrated in this link, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx You may want the vet to confirm your judgment. Adjust the dogs food and exercise as needed to reach its ideal body condition. Some German Shepherds and other breeds may refuse to eat enough to completely hid their ribs. As long as you are feeding a concentrated, meat based chow, the best thing is to accept it.

The worst thing you can do is to bribe a dog with rich foods into eating more than it needs. Instead, Put down the dish with what the dog should eat, and give it 15 minutes to eat. Then take it up. Do not give it anything to eat until its next scheduled meal. In a few days, it should be eating what it needs. Continue to check its ribs and adjust the food as needed. This is not easy. I had a Shepherd go 3 days on a few nibbles. I was a wreck, but she was fine. It is almost unknown for a healthy dog not to eat what it needs. Unfortunately, in too many cases, it is less than the package says, and less than the owner thinks the dog should have. Many dogs are quite good at holding out for tastier chow. Like kids, sometimes it calls for tough love.

Larger dogs can do just fine on one meal a day unless they are from breeds and lines prone to bloat.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I clicked on the link you posted and my puppy is right in the middle, Not thin or fat. He's been fed very well since we got him. no illnesses or diseases. all in all he's is very healthy and happy. Could it be that he just doesnt want to eat it? I feed close to what it says on the bag......1 cup according to his age and weight which is about 20 pounds and he's 8 months old. Maybe he's tired of that brand of food? I also mix in some pouch food with the dry to make it equal close to or exactly 1 cup. I feed him PURINE ONE. I know its not the best dog food in the World but the one he was on before was more expensive...NUTRO Max. But when we got him he was on ROYAL Canin which aint cheap either. They say every few months you should change there food. Do you agree?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Absolutely not. The more different proteins a dog eats when young, the harder it is work around it if it ever does develop allergies. My friend's dog guide eventually developed problems with the Pro Plan chicken and rice it had eaten all it life. A simple switch to Iams solved the problem. 

I have found I often have to cut back some at that age to keep a puppy lean. 

There are all sorts of unproven ideas people are quick to accept to show how much they know. The reality is that many dogs do very well eating the same common brand all their life.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine never eats very well and often skips a meal or two. It's nothing to be worried about really. Especially if your dog is 8 months old and his growing may be slowing down so he probably doesn't need as much food.

My dog eats only 1 meal a day 6 out of 7 days even though she has food at all times. It's just what works for her. 

If he's happy, healthy, not losing weight, then he's fine!


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me guys. I'm more at ease now. I forgot when I was younger my peke a poo back in New Orleans ate only once a day and in the morning all he ate was some dog biscuits and he did great. Again, Thanks for answering.


----------

